# mon powerbook accidenté



## Daxou (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de rentrer chez moi en bus, malheureurement, dans celui ci mon sac est tombé par terre.

en rentrant chez moi je me suis appercu que mon powerbook étai gravement abumé 
a savoir que sur la partie arrière (charnière ) coté droit, l'alu est enfoncé .

lorsque je l'allume, l'écran a une petite tache ronde d'environ 1cm² un peu plus sombre que le reste.
au niveau de l'enfoncement, l'écran clignote un peu sur 3cm² quand la charnère bouge.

de plus lorsqu'il est fermé tous est décalé du fait que la charnière est tordue.

ca fait 2 mois que je l'ai je suis complètement dégouté. 
je ne sais plus quoi faire, pouvez vous m'aider


----------



## Freelancer (14 Décembre 2005)

A part te conseiller d'envoyer vite fait ton ordinateur au sav, je ne vois pas d'autre solution, sachant que je doute que ton accident soit couvert par la garantie. Vérifie quand même ton assurance personnelle, mais je n'y crois pas trop...

Ton écran est abîmé et ça ne risque pas de s'améliorer tout seul, la coque de ton pb est enfoncée et la non plus, on ne pourra pas grand chose pour ton ordinateur...

A moins que tu te sentes l'âme McGyver et que tu trouves des pièces d'occaz sur eBay ou dans les petites annonces...


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> A part te conseiller d'envoyer vite fait ton ordinateur au sav, je ne vois pas d'autre solution, sachant que je doute que ton accident soit couvert par la garantie. Vérifie quand même ton assurance personnelle, mais je n'y crois pas trop...



yep ... ça parait un peu mal barré pour les AC et pour ta RC par contre si tu as un pote sympa ... hé ben c'est lui qui l'a fait tombé en s'entravant dans la prise secteur non ??? ça c'est pas passé comme ça


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

Ca me fait peur ton truc!
Il était dans une housse ou un truc du genre? :-/


----------



## vincmyl (14 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'était pas un sac rembourré


----------



## Daxou (15 Décembre 2005)

il étais dans sa housse qui elle meme étais dans un sac .... quand on a pas de change ...

je croi que pour le coup .... je vais jouer le MC Gyver


----------



## DuraLex (15 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

Tu peux en effet faire marcher l'assurance de celui qu'y t'as bousculé ! 
La petite franchise cera certainement inferieur aux prix des reparations.
J'ai eu la même experience avec mon defunt iBook, et c'est vrai que cela fout les boules.
Bonne soirée quand même.

@+.


----------



## Nicoco31 (16 Décembre 2005)

Si tu choisis l'option McGyver tu trouveras les pièces neuves là => http://www.pbfixit.com/cart/catalog/

C'est a mon avis le bon choix, ne le manipule plus car l'écran pourrait peter a tout moment en cas de chox minime.

Avect beaucoup de patience et de minutie ça a pas l'air si dur de démonter un PB ^^


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

L'option MacGyver ne réglera pas ton problème d'écran. Je pense qu'il faudra le faire changer, et cela risque de couter bonbon... La solution qui me paraît la meilleur est celle de l'assurance d'un copain. 

Bonne chance


----------



## Imaginus (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah putain ! La haine... J'ai fracassé un PC de 3000 euros comme ca mais heureusement j'avais souscris une assurance lors de mon achat. A l'epoque ils ont du changer entierement la becane (ecran explosé,boitier du portable fracassé...). 

Deux solutions pour ton Powerbook:
-Pieces detachés (introuvable en dehors d'un acces au pieces chez Apple donc un applecenter).
-Faire marché l'assurance d'un ami. Mais bon la c'est de l'escroquerie aux assurances...  


Ou l'option de nicoco31 ...


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ah putain ! La haine... J'ai fracassé un PC de 3000 euros comme ca mais heureusement j'avais souscris une assurance lors de mon achat. A l'epoque ils ont du changer entierement la becane (ecran explosé,boitier du portable fracassé...).
> 
> Deux solutions pour ton Powerbook:
> -Pieces detachés (introuvable en dehors d'un acces au pieces chez Apple donc un applecenter).
> ...



Apparement, son écran est pas mal atteint... S'il devait le changer lui même (ce qui nécessite déjà un minimum d'expérience), il devra déboursé environ 650$ (voir ici).
Si j'étais dans ce cas la, et que je n'avais aucun moyen de faire jouer l'assurance, j'économiserai pour un nouveau portable... :hein:


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2005)

Son écran est mort en effet, le verre a du se briser pour qu'un rond noir apparaisse en bas. Donc, c'est grave, très grave. soit il a une assurance, soit mieux vaut racheter un ordi complet et se servir de celui-ci raccordé a un écran externe


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Sans compter que le DD a pu prendre une belle degelé aussi.


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Je connais une personne qui a vu son faux plafond s'effondrer sur son Titanium... :rateau: Tout était à changer. Il l'a fait, et cela lui à coûter 1200¤ euros... Ça fait cher pour la réparation d'un portable qui vaut la moitié.

Ta note chiffrera dans ces eaux là...


----------



## benkenobi (16 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu peux faire marcher l'assurance... comme c'est un copain qui l'a fait tomber (quel maladroit ce Robert...)



Super idée ! C'est grâce à des escrocs dans ton genre que les assurances coutent si cher...

Je comprends que Daxou puisse être dégouté par ce qui lui arrive mais de là à lui conseiller d'enfreindre la loi, je trouve qu'il y a une frontière qu'il ne faudrait pas franchir.


----------



## Nicoco31 (16 Décembre 2005)

Mhhh je suis pas sûr que son écran soit dead, un tft cassé ça fait d'énormes taches et surtout on voit nettement la brisure de la plaque.

Je pense plutot qu'il y a des points de compression dessus plus ou moins important, le plus gros devant etre la tache noire.

Maintenant chaque jours qui passe avec ces points de compression implique une tache plus ou moins visible et grosse au final, il faut retirer au plus vite la carcasse déformée.

Si tu attends trop faudra envisager l'arnaque à l'assurance qui implique des peines importante de prison ferme sans parler d'une amende a 6 chiffres


----------



## morden (16 Décembre 2005)

ce qui t'es possible, et ça n'est pas une escroquerie à l'assurance, c'est de faire jouer ta responsabilité civile.

tu a endommagé toi même ton materiel, tu paye une franchise et il te rembourse l'apareil à auteur du prix d'achat mais avec un coeficient de vétuseté.

donc plus tu ira vite moins ce coeficient sera important et plus tu sera remboursé.

Je l'ai fait avec mon ipod et ça vallais le coup donc je suppose que pour un pb c'est bon !

tu pourra alors en recheter un neuf qui te coutera le prix de la franchise .. fait ton calcul et contacte ton assurance !



A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> ce qui t'es possible, et ça n'est pas une escroquerie à l'assurance, c'est de faire jouer ta responsabilité civile.
> 
> tu a endommagé toi même ton materiel, tu paye une franchise et il te rembourse l'apareil à auteur du prix d'achat mais avec un coeficient de vétuseté.
> 
> ...



Avec 2 mois d'ancienneté, ton PB ne devrait pas avoir perdu beaucoup de sa valeur.
Tiens nous au courant et bonne chance.


----------



## Daxou (16 Décembre 2005)

j'ai démonté et remonté mon PB, il n'y a plus le clignotement en bas, mais toujours la petite tache un peu + sombre.

je voudrai savoir si il est possible de séparer la dalle d'écran de sa coque en alu car celle-ci appui sur la dalle a u endroit?

c'est horrible j'en suis malade de ce qui m'arrive 

je suis étudiant, j'ai pris un crédit en 3 ans pour le payer et commencer mon activité .... et la je tombe vraiment de haut, même mon activité professionelle future est touchée :mouais:

j'ai vraiment la poisse:mouais:


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Décembre 2005)

As tu appellé ton assurance ?


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> ce qui t'es possible, et ça n'est pas une escroquerie à l'assurance, c'est de faire jouer ta responsabilité civile.



La RC ne fonctionne que pour des dommages à un tiers


----------



## Daxou (16 Décembre 2005)

je n'ai pas appelé l'assurance, mais elle ne prends pas ca en compte 

est-ce que vous savez si il est possible de séparr la dalle de sa coque ?


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Daxou a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas appelé l'assurance, mais elle ne prends pas ca en compte
> 
> est-ce que vous savez si il est possible de séparr la dalle de sa coque ?



N'importe quelle assurance prend ce genre de trucs en charge ... mais il faut que tu fasses marcher l'assurance d'un tiers ... Une RC tout le monde en a une


----------



## vincmyl (16 Décembre 2005)

Je pense que c'est possible mais faut savoir le faire


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est un coup à ce que le PB fonctionne encore moins. Et là la garantie elle saute.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Décembre 2005)

Donc il vaut mieux le ramener dans un centre agréé


----------



## Daxou (17 Décembre 2005)

j'ai appelé le sav, mais j'ai pas tout compris.

ils m'ont dit : le mieux est d'aller voir un centre de maintenance.
il m'a dit aussi : si c'est vous qui l'avez fait tombé, il vous présenteront un devis et ca sera pris en garantie 

mais a mon avis ca va être chaud, ils vont voir que je l'ai démonté non ?


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Décembre 2005)

Daxou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appelé le sav, mais j'ai pas tout compris.
> 
> ils m'ont dit : le mieux est d'aller voir un centre de maintenance.
> il m'a dit aussi : si c'est vous qui l'avez fait tombé, il vous présenteront un devis et ca sera pris en garantie
> ...



on t'avais dit de ne pas le démonter par toi même ... !!!! Il vont le voir et ça risque de faire sauter la garantie ... après si tu demandes conseils mais que tu n'en tienne pas compte que veux tu que l'on y fasse


----------



## Daxou (17 Décembre 2005)

comment est-ce qu'ils peuvent le voir ??? tout est remonté comme a la base ....


----------



## juliuslechien (17 Décembre 2005)

Les têtes de vis sont un peu abimées à priori.
Tu as toutes les chances pour qu'ils n'acceptent pas la prise en garantie.

Parfois il vaut mieux attendre plutôt que se précipiter et de faire des bétises, on ne démonte jamais un matériel si on veut que la garantie fonctionne c'est un principe de base.


----------



## MrDiogene (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, premier message sur ce forum, pour le même sujet que Daxou... En me précipitant un peu trop pour décrocher le téléphone, je me suis pris les pieds dans l'alim de mon Powerbook, et il est tombé au sol... 

Résultat : le boitier est bosselé et déboité dans le coin avant gauche. C'est disgracieux, et en plus on peut craindre qu'il ne soit plus suffisamment hermétique. Pour l'instant il ferme encore, mais bon... Ceci dit, je parle uniquement de la partie supérieure, pas de la coque en soi : uniquement la surface plane sur laquelle le poignet gauche repose quand on tape au clavier. 

Bref, c'est la loose... heureusement (pour l'instant) pas de dégats internes à déplorer. Rien à l'écran, pas de pièce cassée... C'est juste légèrement tordu, quoi.
Bref, ma question est évidente : y a t-il une solution "manuelle", sans passer par le SAV ? C'est à dire peut-on démonter le powerbook pour redresser manuellement cette plaque ? au moins pour que le portable redevienne hermétique et ferme bien. Sachant que le SAV sera de toute façon trop cher, et que je ne peux pas me permettre de me séparer de mon outil de travail des semaines durant. 

Enfin, si c'est possible, savez-vous où je pourrai m'adresser à Paris ? Je suis aussi manuel qu'un manchot, et ce genre d'exercice est un peu trop périlleux pour moi... Donc professionnel ou particulier (à prix modéré), peu importe, mais help !!! Merci pour vos réponses.

(Je vous mets trois photos des dégats...)


----------



## MrDiogene (18 Décembre 2005)

Personne pour un coup de main ou un conseil sur Paris ?


----------



## iDiot (18 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux toujours essayer de plier la coque pour limiter les dégats... Jette un oeil sur ce site pour te faire une idée du démontage.


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2005)

Serieux vois avec ton assurance quoi parce que si ca se trouve dans ton assurance civile, tes affaires personnelles sont prises en compte..
Alors rensseigne toi quand meme avant d'attraper ta boite a outils et de jouer les bricolo...C'est sans doute ce qu'il y a de mieux a faire
En tout cas on est tous avec toi, on imagine bien comment ca doit faire trop chiier........


----------



## vincmyl (20 Décembre 2005)

Il a quand meme pris un sacré coup


----------

